# Cold smoke headache



## ralph1851 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello everyone. So i started cold smoking cheese and salmon but everytime i smoke these items i end up with a migraine from hell. The smoked products at the local grocery store dont cause me this problem. Ive used alder, pecan, or oak sawdust and chips purchased from the local store intended for smoking. The temp in the smoker does not get above 70 degrees so im not sure what the problem is. I also use a propane torch to get the chips going. The only thing i can point to as a possible problem is the cardboard box that i use to smoke these items. The box itself has no apparent adhesives or tape. Has anyone else ever had this problem and if so how did you fix it? Im rather new to all of this so any info is appreciated; thanks.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 10, 2016)

What are you using to generate the smoke? And are you sealing it and resting for atleast 2 weeks.


----------



## ralph1851 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hows it goin bmudd? Thanks for replying. Im using alder wood chips to generate the smoke which i ignite with a propane torch and no i dont let it rest for two weeks. I was under the impression that 24 hours was enough to let it rest?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 12, 2016)

Here in the US, most all corrugated boxes are required to meet the Safe Quality Foods (SQF) standards and are safe for food contact.   If you didn't exceed the 70 degrees you mentioned, it isn't the box itself.  

Have you used alder to smoke other items before?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2016)

Do you have good ventilation in the box ??   Air inlets and air outlets for good air flow ??   Are the wood chips store bought, like for the Big Chief smoker ??


----------



## ralph1851 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for your replys.I actually used a regular large carboard moving box from home depot. I didnt know there was a specific grade of cardboard to be used? As far as using alder, i have also used other woods and have gotten the nasty headaches. The wood i use is 100 wood chips. No additives or anything like that. As for the box itself it gets plenty of ventalation from the holes i cut in it at the top and on the sides.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 12, 2016)

You may have a sensitivity to smoke.   Can you eat regular smoked BBQ meats and sausages?


----------



## ralph1851 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yes. Ive had smoked salmon, cheese, sausage,kippers, even paprika from the store. But when i try to do it everything goes to hell.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 13, 2016)

Ralph1851 said:


> Yes. Ive had smoked salmon, cheese, sausage,kippers, even paprika from the store. But when i try to do it everything goes to hell.


I'm stumped.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 13, 2016)

This is puzzling. Maybe you have a sensitivity to smoke and when you smoke the cheese yourself your putting a lot more smoke on than the store does. 

As your let your cheese age it calms down as far as smoke intensity. I don't touch mine for at least and month and sometimes it could be over a year. Try letting it age a month before your eat it.


----------



## ralph1851 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Ill try the aging process and see if that helps. Ill let you know what happens.


----------

